

Log File Scrolling with Color Syntax - ulvund
http://www.askapache.com/security/elite-log-file-scrolling-with-color-syntax.html

======
ojbyrne
<http://www.vanheusden.com/multitail/features.html>

------
NEcronian
<http://www.vanheusden.com/multitail/index.html>

_edit_ Whoops, guess I should read the only other comment, before I post next
time...

